
Decline in CO2 may be 'permanent' - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24742770
======
dpw
The linked article is about a decline in the rate of CO2 emissions, not a
decline in atmospheric CO2 as the HN title suggests.

